# Kicked on COD4 - Punkbuster!



## Hurricane434 (Mar 11, 2010)

Okay, I have seen alot of messages about various Punkbuster issues but still cannot figure this out. I am playing "Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare" online and just recently started having problems getting kicked from servers. I am getting a "Losing key packets" message and I've gotten some others like "Handshaking" or something. I have had the game for over a year or so with none of these problems. I tried running pbsetup although I don't really know if I'm doing the right thing.

I have Windows Vista Home Edition and I do not use a router. Just have a Scientific Atlanta cable modem from Cox Communications.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hi and welcome to TSF*,
Make sure that Punkbuster is allowed through the windows firewall and antivirus software etc.

Also try updating your punkbuster from here.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

I myself have had the key packets thing before and I don't think it can be helped.

Could you note the exact message you get for the 'Handshaking' one.

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## Hurricane434 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I've only gotten the Handshaking message once so I'm not certain of the exact message.

As for the packet loss, someone told me this basically means I'm lagging really bad. Is that true? And if so, does it mean it's an internet connection issue? Is it something that can get better and not happen anymore without even doing anything?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

You can check your speed on Speedtest.net (see my sig for the link).

When it has run, copy the direct forum option here and I will say whether it is good enough for CoD gaming or not.

I play fine on a upto 4MB/s line (which usually equates to 1-1.5mb/s if not used on Peak Times...)

Once we have checked that, we will look at what may be sucking you bandwidth if it is good enough...

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## Hurricane434 (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hurricane434 said:


>


That should be good enough for Gaming.

What firewall do you have may I ask?


----------



## JohnUSA (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi there, I'm not on the TSF team but I'm an avid cod4 player with over a million points through various profiles and play on a team. Just wondering if you have gone into the console and reconfigured anything(snaps, maxpackets, fps).Most people turn up or maximize the console commands to fit their computers and others sometimes turn them down to produce lag which makes it hard to get a hit register on the laggy player. Pb can spot and kick a lag configuration which it considers a form of cheating. Some things can enhance performance in the console and other can hurt. I'm assuming you can play on a server where pb is disabled. Try turning on the lagometer in the console and you can see your lag in real-time. You should see a thin blue line streaming rapidly on the top and a thin green line on the bottom streaming rapidly. To turn the meter on pull up the console with the ~ key then type /cg_drawlagometer 1 then push enter. The meter will show up next time your in a server and you can check your lag. I run it all time so I can monitor my game and it also will show a player that you spectate. The meter doesn't get in the way of gameplay. If you havent touched any of the console commands disregard this post! You have a different problem, But most of the time when pb kicks it thinks your coming in to cheat. If you have changed the config just put them back to stock or push them the other way, I've never been kicked by pb for running in a high-performance mode. My two cents, say hi if you see me playing, 
BugsBunny!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey JohnUSA.

You don't have to worry at all about helping people out and not being on the team, in fact, we like it when people come on to help as it usually means it is something they are confident with.

It may be worth trying that lag-meter even if you haven't messed with the Console Commands.

Cheers,
Redeye3323

P.S. I have PMed you (johnUSA) so when you can, please check your PMs


----------

